# Infobeitrag: Das Siemens Industrial OS



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern kam ja in folgendem Beitrag das Siemens Industrial OS zur Sprache.
Linux Programm zum laden eines SPS Programmes in die S7-1500

Da es nicht viele Info´s darüber zu finden gibt bzw. es noch sehr wenige kennen ( ich hatte auch noch nichts damit zu tun ), starte ich hier mal einen Beitrag.

Hier ein Link mit Info´s, Bestellnummer, Handbücher usw...
SIMATIC Industrial OS V1.5/2.0

Hier die technischen Daten dazu:


> SIMATIC Industrial OS – Das Linux-basierte Betriebssystem für SIMATIC IPC​





> Ab sofort ist für die im folgenden aufgeführten SIMATIC IPC das SIMATIC Industrial OS V1.5 erhältlich. Die Version 1.5 stellt ein Update zur V1.3 dar und bietet erweiterte Hardwareunterstützung und Softwarefunktionalität. Das Betriebssystem basiert auf Debian 9 und wurde speziell für die SIMATIC IPC zusammengestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/109772995/simatic-industrial-os-–-das-betriebssystem-für-anwendungen-im-industriellen-umfeld?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

Das System läuft auch auf der MFP-CPU:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)




----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

Hier auch noch einmal ein Link zur erhältlichen Linux Software "Linux Transfertool V4"
Lieferfreigabe: Linux Transfertool (V4)



> Ab sofort steht das Transfertool V4  für Linux bereit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

Hat denn zwischenzeitlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Siemens Industrial OS? Irgendwie bekommt man gar nichts davon mit aber
es gibt inzwischen immer wieder mal Softwareprodukte von Siemens dafür.

z.B.:


----------

